# HiYa



## steaknkidney (Apr 30, 2009)

Just a quick Hello  Enjoyed the Peterbourgh show,
Glad I didn't buy a ticket for Chico Lol. It was my first time sleeping in my Van, nearly didn't wake up on 1st morning due to petrol fumes from moped in garage  Got a few things to sort out Me Thinks 

I'm off on tour of Scandinavia in June, via Belgium and Holland.

Any imformation on wild/free camping spots in Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Finland would be welcome. Coming back via Estonia etc,
Hope I haven't bitten off tooooooo much (more than I can chew) 

Also any MUST SEE'S in those countries would be great too. 

Thanks Guy's n Gal's


----------



## lenny (Apr 30, 2009)

Our friend with the answers (Belgian), is away at the moment but if you go to "members list" , find Belgian then click on statistics,and go to threads started by Belgian, you will probably find what you,re looking for.

Good Luck


----------



## BillyB666 (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome !

We wild camped all the way up the coast of Norway ( sailed from Newcastle) loads of lay bys, pristine toilets. Went all the way upto Nord Kapp then back down through Finland & Sweden. Wildcamped all the way. Had great fun in Sweden - Wed nights seem to be cruise nights for the local hot rodders & American classic owners No one to bother you- happy days


----------



## Jacques le foot (Apr 30, 2009)

Wha a lovelly thought Billy. How did you do for fresh water?

Jackie


----------



## lenny (Apr 30, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> Wha a lovelly thought Billy. How did you do for fresh water?
> 
> Jackie



, Knowing Billy, He would probably send his better half (Marie)down to the nearest stream, After she,s finished the ironing , of course


----------



## Jacques le foot (Apr 30, 2009)

Lenny..off thread a bit..but when is Belgian due back? I'm missing him pulling my leg about being a 'fake blonde' ha! ha!
  Jackie


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi steaknkidney, 
welcome to the site.
We did our tour of Scandanavia a couple of years ago, but unfortunately lost most of our pics when my computer got a virus before I backed up on disc, but I have one or two places for Wilding for you should you pass by.
Norway, after a visit to Flam ( on the E16 from Bergen) and stopping on the campsite (C&CC members welcome) to replenish water etc, we crossed the Sognefiorden by  ferry to Hella then east towards Lom. On top of The Galdhopiggen mountain is a lake? the track to the lake is superb for wilding, fresh mountain water, fresh fish if required, catch your own, and wonderfull views over to the mountains with great sunsets over the Glacias. We went during September/October and it was 22deg during the day, but very cold at night, but worth it. Two other vans already parked up when we arrived, and was made very welcome. This was my favourite stop in Norway, very very secluded.
Finland and Sweden, look for small villages on the side of the many lakes, usualy they will have a car parking spot for the local boat fishermen, you can stay here, infact at one village we had a jug of coffee delivered to us from the community centre, and offered fresh fish from the locals, some ask for a donation to stay, without a time limit if quiet.
I could go on for ever, but you will find a host of places to stop and enjoy your visits with these friendly people.
I will try to post the pics that I can recover later.

Happy Camping


----------



## runnach (Apr 30, 2009)

Steaknkidney , I cant offer any help whatsoever other than Norway is North East of Hull !!.

It sounds like you have a fantastic trip planned...and good on yer. !!!

Channa


----------



## steaknkidney (May 1, 2009)

Thanks pioneer, 
to see your pic's would be great.
I like this site, cheers peeps


----------



## Pioneer (May 1, 2009)

Hi steaknkidney,
managed to salvage a couple of photos for you, not the best, but they will give you a little insight into wilding in Norway, Finland and Sweden. 

http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/Pioneer_photos/Berlin-Normandy018.jpg
http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/Pioneer_photos/Image042.jpg
http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/Pioneer_photos/Berlin-Normandy001.jpg

Thought I heard a rumble one morning, openened the blinds to find they had sent the Bogbus to us, this was a mobile library not a mobile toilet! We donated a couple of books we had finished with, apparently people like to read in English.
The scene from our window on top of the mountains in Norway was fantastic, the photo doesn't do it any justice.
The other is Angela fishing on a lake in Sweden, just below the car park we stayed on.

Sorry for the quality of the pics, I will look to see if we have any on discs and post later.

Happy Camping


----------



## Pioneer (May 1, 2009)

Hi steaknkidney,
heres a few more pics from Norway in the Galdopiggen Mountain, believe me it doesn't get much wilder than this!

http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/Pioneer_photos/Glazier3.jpg
http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/Pioneer_photos/Glazier.jpg
http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/Pioneer_photos/Sunset2.jpg

Happy Camping


----------



## IJenk52 (May 1, 2009)

*got to visit*

Norway... 
1  got to drive up to Dalsnibba, a dead end unsurfaced but smooth road with a fantastic view at the end turning area.  About 15k SE of Geiranger, the village at the end of the geiranger fjord.
2  got to drive the troll road.. see YouTube - Trollstigen Romsdal Norway Åndalsnes Rauma ( Nr.1 ) 

Enjoy!


----------



## IJenk52 (May 1, 2009)

*Ooops*

Forgot the you tube vid of the top of Dalsnibba:
YouTube - Dalsnibba und Geirangerfjord in Norwegen 
the cruise ships really look that small!


----------



## runnach (May 1, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi steaknkidney,
> managed to salvage a couple of photos for you, not the best, but they will give you a little insight into wilding in Norway, Finland and Sweden.
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/Pioneer_photos/Berlin-Normandy018.jpg
> ...



Stunning photos, and the bogbus looks ripe for a conversion !!
channa


----------

